# Ищу ноты Горовиц - Лист - Ракоци марш



## pers5553 (18 Июн 2015)

Ищу ноты Горовиц - Лист - Ракоци марш переложение для баяна


----------



## acco (18 Июн 2015)

Лев Лавров играет этот марш. Спросите у него - https://vk.com/id11958940
Эти ноты редкие и кто их имеет сомневаюсь что поделится.


----------



## ukumik (18 Июн 2015)

Ноты эти можно достать в свободном доступе, не для баяна разумеется - оригинал, но найти можно.
Играет еще Иосиф Пуриц Jr.


----------



## ukumik (19 Июн 2015)

А вообще тот вариант что играет Юрий Васильевич, запросто может быть у учеников В. Семенова (это я про Льва) и А. Леденева (а это про Иосифа). Но вот что поделятся - это да, скорее всего проблемно.
Да и, честно говоря, вы представляете себе какого уровня это произведение... Так просто его не вынести на концертную эстраду) Это надо железные нервы, очень высокие данные и технологическую оснастку, не говоря про музыкальные моменты уже)

Так что иметь такие пьесы ради того чтоб были я особо не вижу смысла, а вот если вы в состоянии достойно донести до слушателя - честь Вам и хвала)

С уважением, Константин


----------



## acco (19 Июн 2015)

ukumik (19.06.2015, 14:16) писал:


> Да и, честно говоря, вы представляете себе какого уровня это произведение.


Чтобы его чисто сыграть (особено медленную часть, в живом темпе триоли), действительно не легко!
У Пуриц более похожи ноты на Шишкина. У Лаврова чуток по другому. Еще есть ноты у Кондратенко.


----------

